# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  رجاء من الدكتورة الفاضلة شيماء عط الله

## وكيل نيابة salah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .......

بعد أذن الدكتورة شيماء لم اجد محاضرة الانجليزي في المنتدي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المحاضرة الأولى موجودة في مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله في أول المنتدى 
وعموما سأرفق لك اللينك بحيث تضغط عليه فتدخل على المحاضرة مباشرة 
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12235
خالص تحياتي

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشككوووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شرين غنام

الله يوفقك ان شا الله

----------


## اسراء الماحى

:S22:  :M20(32):

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشككوووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## محمود الشربينى

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم

----------

